# Paslode framing nailer



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The biggest problem I've run into with framing guns is the collation method. I've got a couple of Bostitch pneumatics and the don't like paper collated nails. Likewise my Paslode cordless gun won't work with the wire collated nails. I've got some generic 33* paper collated nails from HD ("Grip Rite" I think) that work fine in the Paslode. I tnink your is a pneumatic (and way newer), so it may be different, but I don't think that small amount of difference in the nail angle will hurt. You could borrow a strip of nails from someone to try them (without having to buy a whole box) if you know someone who's got some. I think the worst that could happen is the gun getting jammed. I've had that occasionally (even with correct nails) without permanent damage to the gun.....


----------

